# Just Started Reloading!



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

My girlfriends uncle has been reloading for decades and after learning about my love for guns and range time he has invited me to start reloading with him. For the past week I've been staying up with him all night popping out rounds. 
He always reloaded .45s, .38 spcl, and .223s but after taking an interest in my SP2022 he purchased a .40s&w kit for his Dillon. We made up 500 rds so far and I've fired over half the other day at the range. I had no idea how cool it would be to fire a round that you actually put together. There's definitely more to it that I thought. Lots of measuring, weighing, checking, double checking, and when you think its right re-checking. But all went bang like they were supposed to. Very rewarding hobby, really cool to learn, and actually a lot of fun. And so far at no cost to me! He actually just told me he ordered all the parts to start relaoding in 9mm for my Kahr and XD.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like that girlfriend is a keeper.:mrgreen:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Sounds like that girlfriend is a keeper.:mrgreen:


If not her, her uncle at least.


----------

